
Ask HN: What jobs have a fair amount of programming, but aren't “career” jobs? - ccdev
I like to program for a living, but I&#x27;d like to do it without facing the pressures of moving up the ranks to management, or to lead this project, or mentor people, or initiate an important business move.<p>What kind of programming jobs should I look for, that are not anchored to a career mindset of growth?<p>I&#x27;m fine just programming in the trenches to solve technical challenges, and am into learning new tools and languages over time. I go from job to job, at smallish companies, feel out the company (which doesn&#x27;t take long once I find similarities with past jobs), stay for about 1.5 to 2 years and then move on to the next job.<p>I just have this other requirement: I want to keep working for companies&#x2F;institutions, and have a boss. I am NOT interested in going freelance.
======
gshdg
My understanding is that this can be had at large well-established companies
that don’t see tech as their differentiator.

